# 6 speed auto in 04 gto



## leo340 (Jan 15, 2013)

I wondering if it would be possible and what would i need to put a 6 speed automatic in my 04 gto 4 speed auto spot? 
can i just use a pcm from a 6 speed savana and do they bolt into the same area or clearance/drive shaft length ect changes?


----------

